# I found a guy that makes bellows for any camera



## Paul Ron (Mar 2, 2007)

Check out this guy he can make bellows for just about any camera. He made a vinal/cloth Speedx-Special R bellows for me that is exactly like the original.

Site address is... http://www2.hawaii.edu/~mkapono/bellows.htm


----------



## Steph (Mar 2, 2007)

This is a link to a company that does the same thing in the UK. They make all kinds of bellows to order.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank you both for the links!


----------



## Paul Ron (Mar 3, 2007)

The guy in Hawaii makes a quality bellows for much less than the guy in the UK and besides, shipping form the UK is the cost of a new bellows alone. 

Mitica, give Mark an e-mail if you need to restore any of your old folders bellows.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Paul, I will. He is in "My Favorites' list now. I was hoping to find some WA bellows for my LF cam, I might ask him if he deals w/that.


----------

